# choppy flash player



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

When I first got 2.2 on my phone and ran FLYX, my flash player would be incredibly smooth. After a few updates I've noticed real choppy playback on my Dx. So I'm wondering if you guys are experiencing the samething?

My girlfriend is using the same version of flash on her captivate and it plays flawlessly. Could this be a hardware problem??

I've tried overclocking to increasing and decreasing vm heapsize all to negative results. I have read that this problem was resolved from using an older version of flash. Does anyone have one?

I'm running cyanogenmod. Thanks guys.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> When I first got 2.2 on my phone and ran FLYX, my flash player would be incredibly smooth. After a few updates I've noticed real choppy playback on my Dx. So I'm wondering if you guys are experiencing the samething?
> 
> My girlfriend is using the same version of flash on her captivate and it plays flawlessly. Could this be a hardware problem??
> 
> ...


can you give us a link to video thats choppy?


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Its really just any video in general. So I'm just going to post 3 links to different videos. 
I use the dolphin HD browser with orientation set to desktop. And I'm always running on wifi.

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh523NE0mpOvoXzSw9






http://www.narutoget.com/watch/822-naruto-shippuden-episode-218-english-subbed/
This last link has 3 different links to videos. ALL OF THEM run choppy.

Thanks for your time guys. And thanks for your concern razor.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> Its really just any video in general. So I'm just going to post 3 links to different videos.
> I use the dolphin HD browser with orientation set to desktop. And I'm always running on wifi.
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh523NE0mpOvoXzSw9
> ...


Well, I just played all three of those on my phone and not one bit of choppyness. I have cm7 nightly 20 with the newest flash player from the market and using stock android browser. So maybe its dolphin or some other app causing your problem. Are you sure your not confusing choppyness with buffering? If you have a weak signal it may pause frequently to buffer. Sorry man, I just don't see ur problem so must be your setup.

If you want, just uninstall flash and google around for older version to try.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> When I first got 2.2 on my phone and ran FLYX, my flash player would be incredibly smooth. After a few updates I've noticed real choppy playback on my Dx. So I'm wondering if you guys are experiencing the samething?
> 
> My girlfriend is using the same version of flash on her captivate and it plays flawlessly. Could this be a hardware problem??
> 
> ...


what version of cyanogen? are u running the newest nightly?


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not running the latest nightly. I am currently on #20.

I am currently not at home to test my stock browser on wifi, but yes I'm pretty sure I am not mistaking it for buffering. How I know this is that the video will play flawless audio while skipping quite a few frames of video. It makes it very hard to watch videos for me, but thanks for asking. I know how easy the smallest things can be overlooked.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

might wanna wipe data and cache and try...making a backup first of course...cus it could be like he said the setup or some other app, that could be causing the problem. there could be many things


----------

